

Day in the life of a Galois intern - mahmud
http://blog.ezyang.com/2010/08/day-in-the-life-of-a-galois-intern/

======
jrockway
Pretty nice office. One thing I forgot about working at a small company is
that people tend to enjoy working there, which means they make their office
nice. I work with a bunch of 9-5ers that are indifferent about anything but
their paycheck, so that's all we get. Oh, and grey carpet and grey cubicle
walls that match the grey blinds quite nicely!

We do have Haskell though!

~~~
mark_h
I'm now very curious about what company has 9-5-drone culture, _and_ haskell!

(Also, I miss-clicked and down-voted you by mistake I'm really sorry, I
upvoted a couple of your other comments)

~~~
dons
The finance industry (... guesses wildly)?

~~~
jrockway
Exactly!

The reality is that in large organizations, the people that decide that a nap
room is "unprofessional" are not the same people that decide what programming
decisions to make. If I didn't like the programming decisions (or
programmers), I wouldn't bother.

But it is nice to be reminded that at some companies, the same people make
both decisions, and the results are good :)

------
dons
Just to follow up on this, Edward himself is giving a tech talk on Tuesday, on
SAT solving:

* [http://www.galois.com/blog/2010/08/19/tech-talk-abcbridge-fu...](http://www.galois.com/blog/2010/08/19/tech-talk-abcbridge-functional-interfaces-for-aigs-and-sat-solving/)

Also, videos of other tech talks at Galois are up on vimeo:
<http://vimeo.com/channels/galois>

Edward's been an amazing intern. He'll do great things.

------
contextfree
The Galois tech talks are definitely worth attending if you're in Portland and
interested in CS-y stuff (especially, but far from limited to, FP/Haskell).
Unfortunately my new job makes it impossible for me.

------
ephermata
Thanks for the great day in the life post. Would be interested to see a
similar post focusing on the technical aspects of the project. Maybe that's
the tech talk, but a post would be helpful to for people who can't make it in
person. : )

